# Abbey Malt



## seamad (10/5/12)

Working on an orvalian type of belgian and wondered what this malt is like. Search has some people comparing it to biscuit, but reading the specs they sound very different. Was thinking of 5% maybe even up to 10%. Main base is dingemans pils. Thinking of some carabelge and maybe a smidge of heritage and sugar.
Specs also say it is fairly acidic, how does it compare with acidic malt in lowering pH?
Cheers
Sean


----------



## mje1980 (11/5/12)

seamad said:


> Working on an orvalian type of belgian and wondered what this malt is like. Search has some people comparing it to biscuit, but reading the specs they sound very different. Was thinking of 5% maybe even up to 10%. Main base is dingemans pils. Thinking of some carabelge and maybe a smidge of heritage and sugar.
> Specs also say it is fairly acidic, how does it compare with acidic malt in lowering pH?
> Cheers
> Sean




Dunno about belgian beers, i don't make many, but i got a few kg's as a sub for biscuit. It is very similar, and very nice. Im drinking a brown ale at the moment ( well, not now, its 6:45am! ) that has 22% Abbey. Yum yum, nice maltiness without being cloying. Don't know about the acidity


----------



## seamad (11/5/12)

Thanks for that. I have some biscuit but this stuff reads better to me. 

What else did you have in that beer for the colour, just the abbey ?


----------



## mje1980 (11/5/12)

Spec b, and a little choc. Full recipe is in the "Flavour of the week" sub forum in the brown ale section for reference. The last batch I did had 40%, which worked great too, i've just run out, so 20% was all I had.


----------



## Muzduk (6/4/14)

Any further feedback on this malt in recipes since 2012?


----------



## MHB (6/4/14)

I describe it as Munich on roids, adds a big full malty flavour with a bit of a biscuity edge, brings a nice dark honey to nutty brown colour depending on the amount you use, adds a lot to the aroma especially in darker beers with 15 -25% of gist, Weyermann say you can use up to 50%, personally I haven't gone over about 25% and that was enough - maybe you could go higher in something like a Baltic Porter.
Just have to resist the temptation to eat it rather than brew with it.
Mark


----------



## mje1980 (6/4/14)

Love it


----------



## Muzduk (6/4/14)

Thanks MHB, just planning one with 22%, maybe i knock it back a bit next time to get a feel for it


----------



## Batz (6/4/14)

MHB said:


> I describe it as Munich on roids, adds a big full malty flavour with a bit of a biscuity edge, brings a nice dark honey to nutty brown colour depending on the amount you use, adds a lot to the aroma especially in darker beers with 15 -25% of gist, Weyermann say you can use up to 50%, personally I haven't gone over about 25% and that was enough - maybe you could go higher in something like a Baltic Porter.
> Just have to resist the temptation to eat it rather than brew with it.
> Mark


Yes Mark really did talk this stuff up,(and he made he eat it...yumbo!) well I was sitting there drinking Belgium beers with him. To me it sounds like the go for my next Dunkel, that's why I left his shop with several kilo's of the stuff.

Thanks for the hospitality Mark, and we drank the Barley Wine last night. :icon_drool2: 

Batz


----------



## Muzduk (6/4/14)

So was still ok @ 40% mje? do you still put them down with that much?


----------



## mje1980 (7/4/14)

Yep it was awesome. Brew more Belgians these days but I'd happily do 40% in a brown ale again.


----------



## RobB (11/4/14)

MHB said:


> I describe it as Munich on roids..........


That's how I would describe melanoidin malt. How would you say they differ?


----------



## dr K (11/4/14)

Abbey and Melanoidan are kilomters apart in both their flavour contribution and the way they are made.


----------



## barls (11/4/14)

Have done a 90% batch the flavoured was amazing. It evolved in to my sour brown


----------

